# Today in the Fishroom 10/6/08-Freddies, Manny & Breidohr



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

A few of the Fredrichsthali are starting to pair off in the big tank. I noticed that one female was protecting an area on the far left side of the tank. Every time one of the the others would venture near her territory, she would engage and display.










They looked liked they were painted with a fluorescent yellow brush...very beautiful.





































The Breidohri are one of the most difficult fish to photograph in my collection. After I set my camera and flash I wait until the fish comes within range and take the shot. It's almost as if they know where the flash units are set and deliberately avoid that area. I finally coaxed them into the sweet spot by dropping a few pellets on the surface and waiting until their bellies contradicted their mind. Here's the female:










And the male:










Here's the "tail end" of the Managuense photos.










How's this for camouflage?


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I (we) say this time and time again, but you really make STUNNING photographs. Unbelievable!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

GASP!! Your pics are insane... No really you're a fantastic photographer.

I really need a macro lens...


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks Mo for the endless supply of new desktop backgrounds that you always supply me with. Out of this batch of pictures the last 1 with the fry in front of her face is just insane and is my new desktop background. This picture replaced the last picture you have posted of Jumbo. How are Jumbo's fry doing?


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

wow really good pictures


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Reiner said:


> Thanks Mo for the endless supply of new desktop backgrounds that you always supply me with. Out of this batch of pictures the last 1 with the fry in front of her face is just insane and is my new desktop background. This picture replaced the last picture you have posted of Jumbo. How are Jumbo's fry doing?


I have a couple of them growing out in the pond. They are active...and very large. I'm trying to open tank space to photograph them.

Here's the last photo before I moved them into the pond. The male in front is Jumbo's son. The female in back is not.


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

awesome fish & pics, as usual. one question. how many friggin tanks do you have?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

very nice pattern, just like his Papa


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Umm, can i request a wallpaper shot of your Synspilum pair at 1680x1050?

:lol: :thumb: :dancing:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Beautiful as always Mojo. I really wish I had bigger tanks or lived in the South so I could have year round ponds.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

you can visit www.aquamojo.com where Mo posts his pitures as well but without any size restrictions.


----------

